# Great Morning



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I decided to take the dogs out and see if we could call a coyote or two up this morning. I figured after the snow on friday night and saturday, today would be a great time to call up some hungry coyotes. I got up this morning a little late but decided to give it a go anyway. I got out to my calling spot and the fog was so thick you couldn't see 50 yards. On the first stand, I called what looked to be a YOY, at the first sight of the dogs it took off. The dogs caught the scent and headed off in it's direction, after waiting for the dogs to come back, I decided to make stand number 2. Stand 2 was a blank. Now onto the third, I decided to go to an area I know very well but the sun was in a bad spot to call my usual spot so I decided to walk over another hill and call a new canyon. Right off the bat, I noticed a coyote mousing a field about a mile away. I started the foxpro on pup distress at almost full volume and just let it run. At about the 7-8 minute mark I notice movement off to my right side. Coyote!!! It runs right towards the caller, when it dropped down a little ravine, I swung my body and postioned where I thought he'd come up. He was so zoned it on the dogs, staring right at them. I made the decision that i'd better get him killed. I touched off the .243 and put one in his neck. He dropped DRT and the dogs went to go find him. Sorry for the bad pics, I was alone and only had my phone. I had both dogs with me but couldn't get Whiskey to pose for the pic.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, Whiskey missed out. WTG! Next time I hope Whiskey isn't so camera shy.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Way to go! I am jealous.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice i cant wait until i have the time to give coyotes a try this year


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done!! It seems like as long as I'm not there to jinx you the yotes show up!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Well done!! It seems like as long as I'm not there to jinx you the yotes show up!


You may recognize the area!!! I'm heading back out this weekend if you wanna go. I don't think the area has been called at all this year, seems to be some virgin ears out there!!!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What does everyone do after they shoot yotes? Do you guys skin them? Just leave em?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good grief I need to hit you up and tag along one of these days!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Well done!! It seems like as long as I'm not there to jinx you the yotes show up!
> ...


I sure do! When you heading out again? Give me a buzz.


----------

